# anyone ever use or know someone that has used one of these?



## brown down (Mar 8, 2013)

here is a link to something i have been pondering over....my problem is i have access to timber, only problem is the terrain.. being over an hour from home and the price of fuel, taking the logs home with me isn't practical... I have been back and forth with what mill i want to buy or build. don't know if this thing is worth it or not.. even a band sawmill would be very difficult to get back in the depths of the woods where i go, heck its even tough walking on most of the ground... i have a big enough chainsaw, and sharpen most of my chains to a 20-25 degree angle, aside from 1 or2 i keep at a 35....it looks like something that would work for me, easy to transport, but need it to function...any thoughts or ideas, no way in hell i would use one of the alaskan style ones, they look way to dangerous

http://www.norwoodsawmills.com/products-sawmills/portamill-pm14-chainsaw-sawmill


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2013)

Never had one Jeff, but my first sawmill was a Norwood Lumber Mate 2000. It was a great machine and Norwood support is also great. I hope you can spring for a bandmill though versus a CSM as much as you mill. The difference is night and day.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 8, 2013)

I havn't used one of those before but I have used an Alaskan chainsaw portable....whichis an even more basic/stripped down version of what your showing there. Much more portable but like Kevin said. not great for large amounts of wood...you also lose wood on the cerf of the blade versus a bandsaw.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2013)

I do mill with a chainsaw Jeff (I think you know that) and as Adrian points out the kerf loss is huge with a csm. But even worse is the amount of time it takes to mill with a csm. The kerf loss is what, 3 to 5 times more with a csm depending on size chain, but the time lost with a csm compared to a bandmill is 20, 30, 50 times more? I don't know never timed it but it is a *humongous* difference.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah.unfourtunately not all of us have a few grand for a woodmizer.................sigh........some day


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep I know how that is believe me. That's why I said "if" he can swing it. But it's surely a buyer's market right now on everything from used cars to houses to sawmills. I bet he could get into a used manual band saw mill for not not much more than a new one of those contraptions he's looking at.


----------



## brown down (Mar 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Yep I know how that is believe me. That's why I said "if" he can swing it. But it's surely a buyer's market right now on everything from used cars to houses to sawmills. I bet he could get into a used manual band saw mill for not not much more than a new one of those contraptions he's looking at.


where would be a good place to look, i checked out craigslist, ebay is kinda out do to the fact i want to look at it first.... should i contact one of these dealers and see if they have used ones for sale?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2013)

Use searchtempest for a bigger area specific craigslist item.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2013)

brown down said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Yep I know how that is believe me. That's why I said "if" he can swing it. But it's surely a buyer's market right now on everything from used cars to houses to sawmills. I bet he could get into a used manual band saw mill for not not much more than a new one of those contraptions he's looking at.
> ...



You could, but generally the dealers will charge more for a used one because they want you to buy the new ones. You might be surprised to find mills for sale in your local county papers, green sheets, thrifty nickels etc. Also place want ads. Someone has a mill sitting idle and wants to get around to selling it but just never has. Also check sawmill exchange though his prices are generally higher also to cover his cut which I think is 20%. 

The best place to buy a used mill is from an individual IMO. You have to be willing to travel, but in the end it is usually worth it. I bought my mill from a guy in Michigan, and one of the members on the forum I frequented at that time was out of work and asked if I would hire him to bring it down since he lived just down the road from the guy I bought it from. he drug it down here very cheap I ended up paying him more than agreed because they had to drive through rain sleet and snow and they got it here quick. 

Probably not an option for you since you're on a stricter budget at this time, but my point it there's lots of ways to get it done. Use that site Mike linked I don't think I ever have but every tool you use will increase the odds of getting a good mill for a good deal. Be patient. You don't have a contract to produce rr ties so take your time and wait until that deal comes along - because in this economy it will!


----------



## myingling (Mar 8, 2013)

Not sure your location in pa ,,, But check Traders Guide and craigs list in johnstown and ebensburg ,altoona are see good many mills at times for sale
But i have no idea on types


----------



## brown down (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks guys, i am not going to jump on something until i am sure its what i want.... that search engine is pretty cool never knew about that thanks mike
heck it may come down to me building one if its more cost effective.. i can get the steel for cost and the fabrication done for free, its building something that is solid and works, but i am still in that limbo mode... i have a buddy bringing me up another load of locust and my pile is growing... :dash2::dash2: if only i was rich i would buy the big hydraulic ones  milling with a chainsaw is time consuming for sure and i think burns more fuel anyway, and is tough milling anything longer than your bar

myingling I live on the boarder of NJ right off the deleware river, 20 min or so below easton pa...


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 8, 2013)

there was one on St. Louis CL but I can't find it now. Was on there for a good bit if not sold it may show back up.


Dave


----------

